# Finishing Tools



## Nathan G (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello 
Maybe someone can help me find this tool I once used.
It is a roller and glazer in one. I thought it was called a Plow? Mabe it is a Corner Flusher? It is used to push out the mud and skim them after taping the angles.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Nathan G said:


> Hello
> Maybe someone can help me find this tool I once used.
> It is a roller and glazer in one. I thought it was called a Plow? Mabe it is a Corner Flusher? It is used to push out the mud and skim them after taping the angles.


 Its called a combo flusher i think!!!
I have 1 of them and dont like it or use it!!


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can-am makes one if I understand what tool u are talking about

http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodDirRollFlush


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> Can-am makes one if I understand what tool u are talking about
> 
> http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodDirRollFlush


 Yea thats the beast but i think my 1 is bte!!


----------



## Nathan G (Mar 2, 2012)

why do you not like it?
does it not get enough mud out?
does it rip or wrinkle the tape?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Nathan G said:


> why do you not like it?
> does it not get enough mud out?
> does it rip or wrinkle the tape?


 Not sure i am just used 2 angle heads!!
I have 2 flushers and that combo thing that never c the light of day!! Idont like any of them,i prefer 2 roll my corners and use an angle head as it leaves alot better of a job:thumbsup:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

someone would really use that contraption?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nathan G said:


> why do you not like it?
> does it not get enough mud out?
> does it rip or wrinkle the tape?





justadrywallguy said:


> someone would really use that contraption?


It does work....not very well however..
Not as well as a standard flusher would. The only reason I know is because I was forced to by a new flusher in a hurry because mine got damaged and my local supplier was out of the regular ones. So I bought that thing in a jam and just removed that wheel from the front for my use.
I later put it back on just to try it out, and immediately took it off again! Threw it in the garbage. :yes:

Just buy a regular roller!
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/corner-roller.php?loc=Taping Tools

And if you already have a flusher then your set.
If not, upgrade to an Angle Head. You won't regret it.
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/angle-head.php?loc=Taping Tools


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

You mean a Rol-plow.
http://www.toolpro.com/ToolPro/shopdisplayproducts.asp?search=yes&bc=no&catalogid=49


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

wow..Hmm..interesting..never seen one like that before..
I mean obviously its the same principle, but it looks a little different.
A bit pricey though..


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> wow..Hmm..interesting..never seen one like that before..
> I mean obviously its the same principle, but it looks a little different.
> A bit pricey though..


I've had one since 2006. Got it from Apla-tech when I bought my pneumatic tools. I think they actually make this one, but don't quote me on that. It works really well.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the downside of that that tool is that you better it right on the first pass, cuz you are rolling and flushing in the same swipe. With a separate roller I can tweak it a bit. Get it right, and then flush/glaze/what have you.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

fr8train said:


> I think the downside of that that tool is that you *better it right on the first pass,* cuz you are rolling and flushing in the same swipe. With a separate roller I can tweak it a bit. Get it right, and then flush/glaze/what have you.


Not rocket science is it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! No it's not rocket science. 
But I always prefer tools that are specific to their job.
Not 2 in 1's. 
But thats just me :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

TonyM said:


> Not rocket science is it?


LOL, Blasted phone! At least that's my excuse anyway!:whistling2: Guess I fired off a reply and didn't check what typed out.


----------

